# Billing for CPT 11055



## lcole7465 (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a provider that is billing CPT 11055. It is hitting an Edit that "this code is only allowed 1 time per 60 days." Medicare is the Primary Payor. The diagnosis used are correct per the LCD.

Procedure:

Debridement/Procedure Level: 	Excision callus 
Instrument Used: 	Curette 
Anesthesia 	2% lidocaine jelly 
Bleeding: 	Small 
Bleeding Control: 	Pressure 
Added Pain Control: 	none 
Specimen Taken: 	None 
Total Surface Area of Debridement: 	0.1 cm2 


I'm having a difficult finding any information on this edit. If anyone has any information where I can look for this.

Thank you


----------

